# Place to get bow tuned?



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone had a place to recommend to get my bow tuned and string changed near Cleveland area? Also what a good price would be. Thanks guys

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

InlandKid said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if anyone had a place to recommend to get my bow tuned and string changed near Cleveland area? Also what a good price would be. Thanks guys
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Go to gander. 150$ for compound strings and tuning is rather cheap. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Best tuneing is done by the shooter. Get a book and learn. Its easy and dont require much equipment. I learned when shooting 3d. Plus your shooting improves when you learn why things happen.


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I like that idea viper, any books you suggest? Do I need a bow press?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

InlandKid said:


> I like that idea viper, any books you suggest? Do I need a bow press?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No press needed to tune. A good how square and a good scale helps. But just goggle and there is plenty on it. Even more critical is arrow coponents and matching all by spline and weight. I also use mechanic broad heads because they shoot more like a field tip. And make sure practise tips or field tips wieght the same. If using a whisker bisquit you'll find 2" fletchings better.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm putting a AAE Pro Drop rest on which I got brand new off eBay for $55,steal! Its a champion saber, draw # set at 55#, draw length 27". Plan on using rage slip cam broadheads. No idea on what arrows.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Mar 7, 2012)

InlandKid....I would caution you about using the 2" Rages when only shooting 55# at 27".

Your setup is on the lower end of the "power" spectrum and the wide cut of the 2" Rages will likely cause you to have poor penetration...espectially if you dont hit exactly perfect. A fixed head would be ideal and is pretty fool-proof. 

If you are set on Rages I would look into the 40KE models...they are made for bows with less KE as they have a smaller cut thus gaining more penetration. Additionally, may consider the smaller cut mechanicals like the Rocket Steelhead.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

So if I go with a 100gr broadhead, what weight arrow should I be looking for, would 300 gr work?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you actually mean a 300 grain arrow or do you mean a 300 spine arrow? Different things entirely.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

300gr weight arrow

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Mar 7, 2012)

300 grain arrow at your draw length (assuming a 27" arrow (approx))...that puts you at 11 gpi...total arrow weight would be close to 420 grains with a 100 gr broadhead. That would be plenty in my opinion...you may want to go a little bit lighter to help with trajectory....dont go too light though and keep your shots pretty close. Total arrow weight closer to 325-350 grains may be best. 

Are you still planning in shooting rages...if so, increase the weight...you will need all the penetrating power you can muster.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Anybody can get all the answers they need on www.archerytalk.com. The site is a gold mine of information for archery. For the most part it's good people and one heck of a place to learn ANYTHING you want to know about shooting or bows.
Dave


----------



## nodog (Aug 23, 2012)

Good info all over, but I really like this guy.
http://www.alansarchery.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/HomePage/HomeFrameOrig.htm
http://www.alansarchery.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Tuning/SuperTune.htm


----------



## Outlaw909 (Feb 16, 2012)

Go to Baldy's Archery in Berlin Center, OH.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Glens archery and bait shop at Guilford lake will do a good job if you need it. He can set you up with the correct length and spline of arrows and tune your bow, Nice Guy good prices.


----------

